# CelebritySC: the scoop on USC Film, Theatre, Gaming, and TV



## CelebritySC (Oct 17, 2011)

A new blog was created at the end of this summer that reports on all of the major news surrounding USC entertainment. Run by students, it covers all of the production, critical studies, theatre, tv, and gaming info you'd want to know but don't have access to unless you attend the school.

If you're on the fence about applying to USC, check out the blog for more info on what's going on at the school.

CelebritySC.com.


----------

